# living rock supplier?



## faceman (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello all, I am about ready to set up my first marine tank after making the jump from freshwater for many years I just wondered if anyone knows of a place where I can get reasonably priced, cured living rock from, and how much roughly will I need?(the tank capcity is 220 ltrs)


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

If you order of line then even if it is precured you will have to cure it again when it arives


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Ocean Homes etc.. I have known several people that bought fully cured rock from her that was ready to go in less than a couple of days. All of the large organics are prescrubbed and therfor your second die off is very minimal.

Monica is very friendly and has seriously great deals. Tell her that Mike sent you and you might get even better pricing. She supplies all of us (roughly 5,000) reefers here in Central TX. Ships nationwide with most rock prices starting around $2.50-3.00 a pound. I believe UPS offers a bulk rate shipping discount for 88 lbs.


----------

